# New to saltwater...55 gal options?



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi all, I have only been keeping freshwater aquariums for a little under a year and I just love doing it, but I always wanted to do a saltwater,or reef tank. Reef is my favorite but I like it all. My friend just gave me a 55 gallon glass tank and I am wondering what my options are as this size tank pertains to SW. What should I do with this tank? Thanks for any advice or suggestions.


----------



## fish fever02 (Oct 23, 2012)

are you asking what equipment you need for your set up or are you asking if you should do a fowlr or a reef or are you asking what kind of inhabitants?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm asking if a 55 gallon aquarium could be a sufficient size tank to start my first reef tank. I would love a bigger tank but I don't have the space right now. My situation is changing. I just picked up a 40B tank from the petco dollar per gallon sale and I love the shape of this tank way better than the 55. Would the 40 work for a reef tank? I have a 20 long or a 30 that I would build a sump/refugium out of. I am going to start getting everything for the setup together ASAP.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Your 55g or 40g would be more than enough for a Reef tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Either tank would work for a reef ,but the 40B is your best option.It is not as tall so light will penetrate better(many corals are photosynthetic so they need light),and the overall foot print of the 40B will allow more area to place things on the bottom.
Way to go building your own sump!
Here's the last one I built(still running my 120g fowlr);
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/simple-diy-sump-filter-42406.html


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Reefing. I plan on drilling this tank for the sump overflow and return, what in your opinion is a good overflow system? I've been researching refugiums/sumps and am a little confused as the difference. Any good info or links you got would be much appreciated. Thanks again


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I've always like the Bean Animal Coast to Coast Overflow.
BeanAnimal's Bar and Grill - Silent and Fail-Safe Overflow System


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks guys. This is exactly the info I needed.


----------

